# How many points for Auto Train



## b243923 (Aug 12, 2021)

Where can I find out how many points are required to take Auto Train.
I do not have enough and need to buy points but when making a reservation it does not allow me to continue without buying points.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 12, 2021)

b243923 said:


> Where can I find out how many points are required to take Auto Train.
> I do not have enough and need to buy points but when making a reservation it does not allow me to continue without buying points.


Just use Amtrak's website and put in LOR to SFA or SFA to LOR (don't know which direction you're going) and your date of travel. Then above the return date box, turn on "use points". Then click Find Trains


----------



## b243923 (Aug 12, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Just use Amtrak's website and put in LOR to SFA or SFA to LOR (don't know which direction you're going) and your date of travel. Then above the return date box, turn on "use points". Then click Find Trains


I have done that, because I do not have enough points, it asks me to sign into my account and offers to sell me points, I want to know how much the vehicle costs using points.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 12, 2021)

Call AGR


----------



## Exvalley (Aug 12, 2021)

Check without being signed in.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 12, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> Check without being signed in.


Can't. You have to select coach/room first then when you proceed it asks you to sign in. I believe the OP does not have enough points for a coach/room to be able to proceed to the "select auto" part of the booking.


----------



## b243923 (Aug 12, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Can't. You have to select coach/room first then when you proceed it asks you to sign in. I believe the OP does not have enough points for a coach/room to be able to proceed to the "select auto" part of the booking.


That is exactly correct. I want to see if it is cheaper to buy points at 30% off sale. I remember they had charts in the past you could check.


----------



## b243923 (Aug 12, 2021)

I did a chat with Amtrak and they cannot answer, had same issue as I did not be able to go past coach without signing in.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 12, 2021)

b243923 said:


> I did a chat with Amtrak and they cannot answer, had same issue as I did not be able to go past coach without signing in.


 Maybe someone here who has loads of points can try to price it for you. I am sure I do not have enough points because I just spent a boatload of points on my early December cross country trip (which cost more than double the amount of points I spent on my early December 2019 cross country trip).


----------



## b243923 (Aug 12, 2021)

pennyk said:


> Maybe someone here who has loads of points can try to price it for you. I am sure I do not have enough points because I just spent a boatload of points on my early December cross country trip (which cost more than double the amount of points I spent on my early December 2019 cross country trip).


That would be nice if somebody did it for me. The date I am looking for is Feb 3/22 Lor to SFA


----------



## pennyk (Aug 12, 2021)

b243923 said:


> That would be nice if somebody did it for me. The date I am looking for is Feb 3/22 Lor to SFA


Apparently I do have enough points. Coach for one passenger is 4083 points, roomette for one person is 16,472; standard vehicle is 9,159 and extended vehicle is 10,544 points. I hope this helps


----------



## b243923 (Aug 12, 2021)

pennyk said:


> Apparently I do have enough points. Coach for one passenger is 4083 points, roomette for one person is 16,472; standard vehicle is 9,159 and extended vehicle is 10,544 points. I hope this helps


Thank you very much for doing this.
Can you explain how you managed to find this information when it would not allow me to do it.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 12, 2021)

b243923 said:


> Thank you very much for doing this.
> Can you explain how you managed to find this information when it would not allow me to do it.


You are welcome. It was my pleasure.
I signed in with my account. I have more than the minimum amount of AGR points necessary to book an AT trip, so (according to previous posts), the website allowed me access. I did not do anything special.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 13, 2021)

pennyk said:


> Apparently I do have enough points. Coach for one passenger is 4083 points, roomette for one person is 16,472; standard vehicle is 9,159 and extended vehicle is 10,544 points. I hope this helps


Cool! That's 51,262 RT for single with std. vehicle. The current Amtrak credit card offer will get you there, when you add in the points for the minimum spend to obtain the bonus.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 13, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> Cool! That's 51,262 RT for single with std. vehicle. The current Amtrak credit card offer will get you there, when you add in the points for the minimum spend to obtain the bonus.


remember, that was one date one way. As you know, fares change. Quite often the AT is more expensive one way than the other.


----------

